# Lisbon suburbs: if you love living there, why?



## chuckforeman (Jan 13, 2020)

Have visited Lisbon and Logos. Four visits total and loved it. Am planning to retire soon and would like your help to identify good places to live. 

I hope to live without a car and use the Lisbon transportation system. But, I don't want to live in Lisbon. While I like visiting Lisbon for restaurants, music, site seeing.. it is too busy for me and would rather live in a suburb of Lisbon.

I have visited Belem, Sintra, Cascais, and Estoril and liked them a lot. More trees and green spaces, while being less busy but with easy access by train.

So, if you live where you can walk to the train to get town, and you love where you live. Please tell me why.

Obrigado


----------



## Anna_Explorer (24 d ago)

Agreed! Lisbon has become crowded since Portugal was voted the best tourist destination in 2022 and Lisbon has significantly benefitted from it in the tourism aspect. Reportedly, Lisbon Tourism Statistics 2022 the capital is expected to reach 85% of its pre-pandemic numbers in 2022. Hence, suburbs would be better if you want to live at a slower pace and have greener scenery or near to sandy beaches. You might want to consider Algarve. It's a nice town and the station is not too far from the heart of the city.


----------

